# Forum General General Discussion  Moscow Rocks!!! Some impressions

## Mordan

Hello... 
I have been to Russia, Moscou!! I have done it and it was great, though expensive...  ::  
a few things that come my mind 
very large streets
lots of ladas
lots of big cars
most cars have completely black windows
metro is just jaw dropping... it should be like this in every town
beds are expensive
air conditioning in night club... you never feel hot which is great
strong face control
huge buildings
love the 7 sisters and the aunt
russian is difficult to understand but easier to speak
GuM > Oxotniy Ryad > Tsum
People take care of themselves
girls especially, many on high heels
very few dark skin people
elki palki has a great salad bar
small and nice little "pubs and cafe" difficult to find... town is so huge
when you speak Russian, people are more friendly
you cannot drink water from the tap
I have never seen a place with so many hot/beautiful women
many students want to go to the US and get $$$$
did not have problems with militia or passport control
bought a W810i phone in moscou with cyrillic letters!!! ))))
Is Russkiy Standart Premium Platinium the best vodka?

----------


## Indra

congratulations, Mordan :o)
Which impression is the strongest?

----------


## JJ

> I have never seen a place with so many hot/beautiful women

 You've never been to Saratov.  ::

----------


## basurero

So you didn't see any Mafia dudes or get mugged? Did you see any mothers selling their children to the sex slave trade?

----------


## Ramil

No bears roaming the streets ::

----------


## Leof

Looks like you're kidding us! Nobody sang Kalinka right in the middle of the street?  ::

----------


## adoc

Помедленнее, я запи-сую

----------


## Remyisme

Wow, man! i'm glad you liked it, I like the town too.

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by Mordan  I have never seen a place with so many hot/beautiful women   You've never been to Saratov.

 I don't understand!  What is Saratov known for?

----------


## TATY

I don't like how the girls in Russia dress.  
I saw this Russian girl on one of London's busiest shopping streets the other day, in a white tight miniskirt and like a leopard skin designed top, with platinum blonde hair. Everyone was staring because she looed ridiculous. Do you need to make that much of an effort just to go shopping? 
I remember when I was in Kazan'. Girls were dressed like sluts to go to university. It's university, not a bloody night club!

----------


## DDT

> Do you need to make that much of an effort just to go shopping?

 Yes.   

> . Girls were dressed like sluts to go to university. !

 What! Where?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by JJ        Originally Posted by Mordan  I have never seen a place with so many hot/beautiful women   You've never been to Saratov.    I don't understand!  What is Saratov known for?

 Supposedly by its girls  ::

----------


## Ramil

> I don't like how the girls in Russia dress.

 It's part of their charm.  :: 
Seriously speaking, I've been comparing women garments in Paris (supposed to be the fashion capital of the world) and in Moscow. 
The results were somewhat surprising - In a period of 5 minutes I've counted only 7 nice dressed ladies on Les Champs-Elys

----------


## Mordan

I love how they dress and men dress well too..
it is very pleasant and entertaining to the eyes... now that I'm belgium I'm depressed... people dress like shit and the towns are so small 
I guess you will get a higher count in Milan... I have been to Paris and it is average IMO. 
Arbat owns!!!  ::  
I think I'm not going to stay much longer here. I want to go BACK! You know that's the reason I should not ever try Cocaine or Crack... once you taste to paradise, everything else looks like crap!!!!!!!

----------


## Dimitri

Congratilations! :)

----------


## Remyisme

*singing*: Ах Арбат, мой Арбат, ты мое отечество...

----------


## tdk2fe

Horay for JJ - I agree, Saratov has the best women...  At any rate, do you live there?  I plan on taking a small hiatus over thanksgiving maybe to visit my ex girlfriend and all of her friends   ::   
One more thing, wtf is Face Control?  I've heard two definitions - it's basically the same as a dress code, and the other is that you have to be an attractive person to get in.  Which is it? 
tdk

----------


## Бармалей

> Horay for JJ - I agree, Saratov has the best women...  At any rate, do you live there?  I plan on taking a small hiatus over thanksgiving maybe to visit my ex girlfriend and all of her friends    
> One more thing, wtf is Face Control?  I've heard two definitions - it's basically the same as a dress code, and the other is that you have to be an attractive person to get in.  Which is it? 
> tdk

 Mainly the latter. It just means that some tool bouncer decides who gets in and who doesn't and its up to his entirely shallow opinion. It's all about being "good enough" to enter their precious little club. I've never actually gone clubbing -- but I've heard plenty about it from others. It depends on the club of course, but origin also can play a role -- I know my American friends (and trust me, they went to PLENTY OF CLUBS) said "Oh, yeah, there's face control, but if you're American they basically automatically let you in." So basically, again, it's about being "good enough" for some bouncer -- you may have to have nice clothes (not necessarily in the dress code sense, but in the designer/high-end/my-daddy-owns-an-oil-company sense) or a pretty face or just look like you have money. Or it may be a really lax bouncer who doesn't care and will let anybody in -- so there's some hope for you TDK!   ::

----------


## Ramil

A dress code is a part of it.
Usually that's enough except for some places where people (I'll say that in russian) о@уевают от собственной невъ@блемости. 
Generally you should not look like a drug dealer or be intoxicated, they may not let you in if something in you gives away that you are just another poor student who have only just enough money for a couple of beers.

----------


## Бармалей

> Looks like you're kidding us! Nobody sang Kalinka right in the middle of the street?

 No, but I saw a guy in Nizhny Novgorod singing the Beatles "Yesterday" in Russian AND English. Does that count?  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

Score!  I'm totally going to bring my red-velvet leisure suit to Moscow in August! 
tdk

----------


## Vadim84

Mordan and Remyisme, why do you call Moscow town? If Moscow is town, then what is city?  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Mordan and Remyisme, why do you call Moscow town? If Moscow is town, then what is city?

 City = Almaty, right?   ::

----------


## Ramil

Moscow, Oklahoma, USA  ::

----------


## Leof

New York is!  ::   
-----
Yes *Barmaley*! Yesterday is one of the Russian folk songs and most favourite by Russian people! Even cows sing it grazing!

----------


## Бармалей

> Yes *Barmaley*! Yesterday is one of the Russian folk songs and most favourite by Russian people! Even cows sing it grazing!

 What? You have cows in Russia? I thought you only had bears? Do you have the internet yet?

----------


## Ramil

> New York is!

 Did you know that there are more people live in Moscow than in NYC?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Leof  Yes *Barmaley*! Yesterday is one of the Russian folk songs and most favourite by Russian people! Even cows sing it grazing!   What? You have cows in Russia? I thought you only had bears? Do you have the internet yet?

 Wait a little bit, we've just discovered fire and wheel.

----------


## Leof

Yes Ramil, I know that.
And that thing - wheel did you said, did you? How do you use that? How does it look like? We have not wheel yet - our engineers are still investigating at this!  *Barmaley* - yes we have cows! But they look almost like bears!

----------


## Ramil

> Yes Ramil, I know that.
> And that thing - wheel did you said, did you? How do you use that? How does it look like?

 Tssss. It's classified information. Wheel has only recently been adopted by russian military so if I tell you, I would have to kill you.
I have no idea on how it looks like anyway  ::    

> We have not wheel yet - our engineers are still investigating at this!  *Barmaley* - yes we have cows! But they look almost like bears!

 And did you know that Russia is the homeland of elephants?  ::

----------


## Leof

And Belorussia is a motherland of the white elefants!
Talking frankly, my zodiac symbol is elefant!
Yes! 
Wha-what?
I assure you!

----------


## Lampada

> *singing*: Ах Арбат, мой Арбат, ты мое отечество...

 Песенка об Арбате 
слова и музыка Б. Окуджавы 
Ты течёшь, как река. Странное название!
И прозрачен асфальт, как в реке вода.
Ах, Арбат, мой Арбат,
                   ты - мое призвание.
Ты - и радость моя, и моя беда. 
Пешеходы твои - люди невеликие,
каблуками стучат - по делам спешат.
Ах, Арбат, мой Арбат,
                    ты - моя религия,
мостовые твои подо мной лежат. 
От любови твоей вовсе не излечишься,
сорок тысяч других мостовых любя.
Ах, Арбат, мой Арбат,
                   ты - мое отечество,
никогда до конца не пройти тебя.

----------


## BabaYaga

> *Barmaley* - yes we have cows! But they look almost like bears!

 No, no, Leof - those are_ Scottish_ cows! 
And they only sing Old Lang Syne....    ::    :P     
Mordan - nice to hear you had such a good trip   ::   
I'm toying with the idea of going sometime in August (Moscow/ StP - and first time for me too   ::   ).... but hubby isn't too enthusiastic about the idea....   ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Leof  *Barmaley* - yes we have cows! But they look almost like bears!   No, no, Leof - those are_ Scottish_ cows! 
> And they only sing Old Lang Syne....      :P     
> Mordan - nice to hear you had such a good trip    
> I'm toying with the idea of going sometime in August (Moscow/ StP - and first time for me too    ).... but hubby isn't too enthusiastic about the idea....

 *Auld* lang syne

----------


## DDT

> And did you know that Russia is the homeland of elephants?

 If so, you must be referring to all the bones of mammoths found in Siberia. I hear that on some islands in the Berring Sea the sand on their shores is completly made up of crushed Mammoth bones.

----------


## adoc

> Our sluts usually dress rather decently in contrast to ordinary girls  It helps to confuse the police.

 I should start dressing like a policeman - to confuse them.

----------


## JJ

> Horay for JJ - I agree, Saratov has the best women...  At any rate, do you live there?

 No mate, Ive been there 4 years ago, but Im still impressed at how many gals looking like top models on Fashion TV are living there.  ::  I am from the Urals.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by tdk2fe  Horay for JJ - I agree, Saratov has the best women...  At any rate, do you live there?   No mate, Ive been there 4 years ago, but Im still impressed at how many gals looking like top models on Fashion TV are living there.  I am from the Urals.

 I was wondering why the professor I knew about was doing his "research" in Saratov. Now I'm beginning to wonder what EXACTLY this "research" consisted of and how he got funding for it...  ::

----------


## Leof

> No, no, Leof - those are Scottish cows!  
> And they only sing Old Lang Syne...

 Ah yes *Yaga*! These are so lovely cows!
Should be they sing this tune on the word Moo!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I don't like how the girls in Russia dress.  
> I saw this Russian girl on one of London's busiest shopping streets the other day, in a white tight miniskirt and like a leopard skin designed top, with platinum blonde hair. Everyone was staring because she looed ridiculous. Do you need to make that much of an effort just to go shopping? 
> I remember when I was in Kazan'. Girls were dressed like sluts to go to university. It's university, not a bloody night club!

 I thought Britishers are cold-blooded in every situation. So sweet to debunk another myth!  ::

----------


## basurero

Are those chicks especially sluty or is that just how they dress?

----------


## Remyisme

> love the 7 sisters and the aunt

 What is this?

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by Vadim84  Mordan and Remyisme, why do you call Moscow town? If Moscow is town, then what is city?    City = Almaty, right?

 What are you laughing about?  ::  If you are interested, Almaty has a population of over a million people so, yes, it's a city  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Barmaley        Originally Posted by Vadim84  Mordan and Remyisme, why do you call Moscow town? If Moscow is town, then what is city?    City = Almaty, right?     What are you laughing about?  If you are interested, Almaty has a population of over a million people so, yes, it's a city

 No, I realized it was a city. I was just poking fun at you since it would have to be "bigger" than Moscow.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  
> And did you know that Russia is the homeland of elephants?    If so, you must be referring to all the bones of mammoths found in Siberia. I hear that on some islands in the Berring Sea the sand on their shores is completly made up of crushed Mammoth bones.

 No, it's just a literal translation of a rather common apophthegm "Россия - родина слонов". It's a ridicule for the diffused opinion circulating among the Russians that every single best thing in the world is either made or originated from Russia. 
An even more ridicule is the mentioning of Byelorussia (= Белый (White) + Россия) being the homeland of *white* elephants.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by Ramil  
> And did you know that Russia is the homeland of elephants?    If so, you must be referring to all the bones of mammoths found in Siberia. I hear that on some islands in the Berring Sea the sand on their shores is completly made up of crushed Mammoth bones.   No, it's just a literal translation of a rather common apophthegm "Россия - родина слонов". It's a ridicule for the diffused opinion circulating among the Russians that every single best thing in the world is either made or originated from Russia. 
> An even more ridicule is the mentioning of Byelorussia (= Белый (White) + Россия) being the homeland of *white* elephants.

 So it's like when people joke about "Al Gore inventing the Internet..."  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  No, it's just a literal translation of a rather common apophthegm "Россия - родина слонов". It's a ridicule for the diffused opinion circulating among the Russians that every single best thing in the world is either made or originated from Russia. 
> An even more ridicule is the mentioning of Byelorussia (= Белый (White) + Россия) being the homeland of *white* elephants.   So it's like when people joke about "Al Gore inventing the Internet..."

 Exactly!  ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by DDT        Originally Posted by Ramil  
> And did you know that Russia is the homeland of elephants?    If so, you must be referring to all the bones of mammoths found in Siberia. I hear that on some islands in the Berring Sea the sand on their shores is completly made up of crushed Mammoth bones.   No, it's just a literal translation of a rather common apophthegm "Россия - родина слонов". It's a ridicule for the diffused opinion circulating among the Russians that every single best thing in the world is either made or originated from Russia. 
> An even more ridicule is the mentioning of Byelorussia (= Белый (White) + Россия) being the homeland of *white* elephants.   So it's like when people joke about "Al Gore inventing the Internet..."

 Well it is actually Беларусь derived from Белый + Русь (Rus', Ruthenia), not Russia. 
Rus' was not Russia, it was modern day Ukraine, Belarus and small part of the current Russian Federation. Anyway in the Russian language the adjectival form of Русь became to mean "Russian" Русский. In Ukrainian Руський - Ruthenian, Rus'. Російський = Russian (person, language etc.)

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Are those chicks especially sluty or is that just how they dress?

 Is it really so, that you think girls in Moscow dress more indecent than in other places? We dress normally  ::    ::

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by basurero  Are those chicks especially sluty or is that just how they dress?   Is it really so, that you think girls in Moscow dress more undecent than in other places? We dress normally

 *In*decent. It basically looks like you are trying to hard all the time. Obiouvsly, if you are going to a club or party you are going to dress up to look nice / attract someone to sex you. But just to go to the shops or whatever it's not really necessary. Usually they look nice. Sometimes they look ridiculous though.

----------


## flowforever

> It basically looks like you are trying to hard all the time. Obiouvsly, if you are going to a club or party you are going to dress up to look nice / attract someone to sex you. But just to go to the shops or whatever it's not really necessary. Usually they look nice. Sometimes they look ridiculous though.

 Why is it unnecessary? I think we should always look nice and attractive  ::  When you go to the shop everybody looks and you, you can meet your friends, neighbours...otherwise how will they look at you?

----------


## adoc

> Are those chicks especially sluty or is that just how they dress?

 I always hope for both.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by TATY  It basically looks like you are trying to hard all the time. Obiouvsly, if you are going to a club or party you are going to dress up to look nice / attract someone to sex you. But just to go to the shops or whatever it's not really necessary. Usually they look nice. Sometimes they look ridiculous though.   Why is it unnecessary? I think we should always look nice and attractive  When you go to the shop everybody looks and you, you can meet your friends, neighbours...otherwise how will they look at you?

 Like I said: Russian women dress to be liked.

----------


## Bisquit

A female collegue of mine almost always comes to office wearing a new T-shirt with different notices on it.  For example "100% mine" or "Made in Russia". She's realy cute slim blonde with nice breasts, so these T-shorts fit her. And she isn't going to ceduce anybody of us but to draw our attantion to her. This makes grim reality of office live much better.
There were a couple of attempts to institute a dress code in our company but they are all failed since people just ignore dress code.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> T-shorts fits her.

 I can't imagine this!   ::     

> ceduce

 'Ceduous' means 'fit to be felled'. 'Ceduce'?

----------


## Remyisme

> 'Ceduous' means 'fit to be felled'. 'Ceduce'?

 She meant *Seduce*  ::   
here is a quote from here: http://www.newwoman.ru/zamuzh90.html  
Кстати, что касается уличной одежды, американцы большого внимания на нее не обращают, в отличие от нас, любящих очень нарядно и модно одеваться выходя ”на улицу” или по своим частным делам, однако, идя в продуктовый магазин или в чью-то контору в бархатной юбке или блузке с блестками, или в одежде, откровенно подчеркивающей ваши прелести, вы будете выглядеть смешно. Хотя, скорее всего, подумают, что вы идете на праздник или в бар, а сюда забежали по дороге. Одежда для работы очень зависит от места, где вы работаете, и тут вы уже не рассчитывайте на отступление от общепринятого кода. Если это дорогой магазин, то сотрудники должны одеваться в стиле магазина, если что-то связанное с искусством - одежда будет носить более смелый и современный вид, а банки, государственные службы или другие “серьезные” учреждения не позволят своим сотрудником ни прозрачных блузок, ни коротких юбок, ни голых ног без колготок, даже летом, ни ярких расцветок и кричащей бижутерии. Некоторое послабление все-таки в некоторых местах дается в пятницу. Мужчинам в этом деле, конечно, легче: костюм подходит для всего - и для ресторана, и для работы, а вот девушкам, например, одеть на семейный праздник то же самое, в чем они пошли бы в бар, и в голову не придет. Наши же секретарши, сидящие в прозрачных или с глубоким декольте блузках, вызывают неподдельное удивление у американцев, таких раскованных, по нашим понятиям, в одежде.  
Да и вряд ли наши милые женщины, любящие модно и ярко одеваться захотят тут брать пример с американок и приходить на работу в учреждение в темных костюмах с длинными юбками.       

> It basically looks like you are trying to hard all the time. Obiouvsly, if you are going to a club or party you are going to dress up to look nice / attract someone to sex you. But just to go to the shops or whatever it's not really necessary. Usually they look nice. Sometimes they look ridiculous though.

  
you r right TATY, I agree with you though I'm myself from Moscow, but don't forget that this girls/ people do not see what you see, they don't understand they look sluty etc'.  
I am actually surprised to find out that Russians dress bad/sluty this days, my days in Moscow when I was a child, they seemed to dress much more decent, for instance I've never seen a woman or a young girl walking on a street or coming any place dressed in a such way that everyone could see the streps of her bra, you know what i mean?
In my days it never happened, that would be thought as something completley unexepted, i never saw such a thing. 
I know that probably Russia get fashion trends and types of clothes, this days from over sees, so that might be expected today too in Russia, which is hard to believe. 
Here in Israel,  this is a pretty common thing, of course not every woman dresses like that but, I have seen plenty of them, throughout my life here, I have seen that mostley while I was still in school. bu i still see that. 
Also what I hate to see, that they wear a bra together with some things that you're not suppoused to wear a bra with, (ecpecially when the bra is a completley different color than the cloth itself) like different kinds of elegent cloth types, like women's elegant shorts you supposed to wear with bare back or cleavages or strepless shorts, they come to work like that, and this days for some reason they also teach you that it is exepted to dress like that that it is fashionable and cool for young people. that there is nothing wrong with that. 
They don't even undrestand that you're not suppoused to wear a bra with certain types of clothing. 
Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.   
I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...?

----------


## Bisquit

> Ceduous' means 'fit to be felled'. 'Ceduce'?	  
> She meant Seduce

 1. Sorry for my slip of the pen.
2. I'm male.

----------


## adoc

> Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.
> I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...

 Oh come on people.  It's too early into the century to play morality police,  we are not conquered by muslims yet.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Remyisme  
> Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.
> I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...   Oh come on people.  It's too early into the century to play morality police,  we are not conquered by muslims yet.

 It's not about morality. And I don't care about women dressing like sluts. But from what I've seen on my two trips to Russia. For every young lady who is dressed up beautifully, there is one who looks ridiculous and like a transvestite. 
And if you dress up all the time, then it's not exactly special on a special occaision.

----------


## adoc

I simply care for how much skin is showing.  The more the merrier.

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by adoc        Originally Posted by Remyisme  
> Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.
> I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...   Oh come on people.  It's too early into the century to play morality police,  we are not conquered by muslims yet.   It's not about morality. And I don't care about women dressing like sluts. But from what I've seen on my two trips to Russia. For every young lady who is dressed up beautifully, there is one who looks ridiculous and like a transvestite. 
> And if you dress up all the time, then it's not exactly special on a special occaision.

 
I didn't mean just morality, I meant that it looks rediculas, just as you did. 
Anyway, this girls you saw they I'm sure just don't understand that they look rediculas.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by adoc        Originally Posted by Remyisme  
> Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.
> I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...   Oh come on people.  It's too early into the century to play morality police,  we are not conquered by muslims yet.   It's not about morality. And I don't care about women dressing like sluts. But from what I've seen on my two trips to Russia. For every young lady who is dressed up beautifully, there is one who looks ridiculous and like a transvestite. 
> And if you dress up all the time, then it's not exactly special on a special occaision.   
> I didn't mean just morality, I meant that it looks rediculas, just as you did. 
> Anyway, this girls you saw they I'm sure just don't understand that they look rediculas.

 It's a cultural thing. In Kazan' a number of the old ladies my female friends were living with kept telling them to dress prettier all the time and wear more makeup. 
Is it something to do with getting married? In the UK, women aren't really bothered about getting married that much. I mean, women get married later. When my parents married in the 70s, my mother was 21 and my dad was 22. My friends who are the same ages would never dream of getting married now. But at the time that was a normal age.  
These хозяйки in Russia were obsessed with asking us if we had boyfriends or girlfriends. And telling us to look nice so we'd get one.  
The first day I arrive - "Do you have a girlfriend"
Me - "No." 
Two days later. "I'm going to the Kremlin with my friend Claire."
"Is Claire your girlfriend."
"No, I don't have a girlfriend." 
A week later. "A girl called Lorraine called for you. Is she your girlfriend."
"No." 
The same happened when I called the girl back (she's just my friend from my course!!) 
"An English boy called for you. Is he your boyfriend."
Her - "No." 
In Russia I believe they still marry, settle down earlier, and getting a man is more important than here. 
Anyway heard the song by Лазурный Берег called "Хочу замуж"?

----------


## Remyisme

> Originally Posted by Remyisme        Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by adoc        Originally Posted by Remyisme  
> Some Russian girls here take an example from them and do this too.
> I wonder if they do it today in Russia too, last time i checked they did not, but who knows...   Oh come on people.  It's too early into the century to play morality police,  we are not conquered by muslims yet.   It's not about morality. And I don't care about women dressing like sluts. But from what I've seen on my two trips to Russia. For every young lady who is dressed up beautifully, there is one who looks ridiculous and like a transvestite. 
> And if you dress up all the time, then it's not exactly special on a special occaision.   
> I didn't mean just morality, I meant that it looks rediculas, just as you did. 
> Anyway, this girls you saw they I'm sure just don't understand that they look rediculas.   It's a cultural thing. In Kazan' a number of the old ladies my female friends were living with kept telling them to dress prettier all the time and wear more makeup. 
> Is it something to do with getting married? In the UK, women aren't really bothered about getting married that much. I mean, women get married later. When my parents married in the 70s, my mother was 21 and my dad was 22. My friends who are the same ages would never dream of getting married now. But at the time that was a normal age.  
> These хозяйки in Russia were obsessed with asking us if we had boyfriends or girlfriends. And telling us to look nice so we'd get one.  
> The first day I arrive - "Do you have a girlfriend"
> ...

 
hahaha, no I never herd this song ::  
I just trully don't know what to tell, you I guess they were asking you that just out of curiosity or politness. 
I really don't know if it is really accepted to get married early there now, my mother actually got married late she was 38 and gave me birth after 40. 
It is just a stereotype i guess, you're young you're beautiful so you need to get married, i really don't know.

----------


## Lampada

Группа "Лазурный берег" Хочу замуж 
Песня  Н. Заичниковой 
Я помню - мама говорила,
Что всё должно быть красиво.
Белое платье, букеты роз,
А по спине мороз.
Но как-то не получалось,
Я первая всегда сдавалась,
Но почему - сама не знаю
И теперь себя ругаю.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.
Рано мне пока жениться,
Вдоволь надо порезвиться,
Я обещаю - веришь ты,
Что сбудутся мечты.
Мой милый, не притворяйся,
Если что задумал - сразу сдавайся,
Это я с виду такая простая,
Всё равно женишься - я себя знаю.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.
Хочу я замуж, замуж хочу,
Да ты не бойся - я всё оплачу.
Надеть бы белое платье, пойти б танцевать
А ты, противный, всё зовёшь в кровать.

----------


## Remyisme

Cool song thanks Lampada!

----------


## Rtyom

*TATY* 
I sometimes hear such things about g- or b-friends too. It's very common especially when you're very young and your parents raise their eyebrows like "Is she...?"  ::  Cultural feature, eh? 
Girls of my age that I know now are mostly married. When I graduated from my school 6 years ago, several classmate gals of mine got their husbands, too.

----------


## VendingMachine

In urban Russia we prefer to marry later in our lives or not at all, in rural areas the attitude is different - they tend to get married earlier there, in their mid 30s, I believe.

----------


## DDT

> In urban Russia we prefer to marry later in our lives or not at all, in rural areas the attitude is different - they tend to get married earlier there, in their mid 30s, I believe.

 I wonder if this is due to the fact that all Russian women carry machine guns!

----------

